# Craiglist find (Trooper Crash)



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

http://boston.craigslist.org/rnr/172060094.html

I just came across this on craigslist.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a piece of cow-dung!!!

I'd like to get my hands on this nitwit!!!

:fire:


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

What a moron. I too would like to pay this guy a visit. Did you expect any better if he is posting on craigslist.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I read somewhere that the seatbelt had to be cut off of him to get him out of the cruiser...

Why are people such assholes?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Trooper Barry was wearing a seatbelt, I'd like to have a few minutes with that ass*ole and make him drive into a parked dump truck with his seatbelt on and see what happens. What a shitbird.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I was the winning selector of the "flag button"

boston craigslist > rants & raves > 
last modified: Tue, 20 Jun 22:16 EDT

*This posting has been removed by craigslist community.*


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Good job MSP75. What a prick.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Un-effing-believable.
I've never visited that site before, and I probably wont again.
What a bunch of filthy, ignorant punks.
These miscreants actually take pleasure in other peoples miseries.
A crew of pathetic zeros.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

When reading an anonymous missive, consider the source.

Don't bother reading that crap, it just gets your blood pressure up.


----------

